

Top Start-up books - davidsantoro

What are the book that a novice should read before/during his first web start-up attempt? I bought 4 steps to epiphany. What do you think about that book?
======
jporter
* Getting Real - 37signals

* Don't make me think! - Steve Krug

* Envisioning Information - Edward Tufte

* Purple Cow - Seth Godin (see TED talk for 15 min summary)

* The Art of the Start - Guy Kawasaki

------
bgnm2000
I was actually going to suggest that book before reading your entire post. Its
an amazing book - not edited too well (through cafepress) but it has some
really great lessons in it. I went to business school, and read that after
graduating, and felt like my school's curriculum needed some immediate
changes.

------
sharpn
Just in case anyone else is thinking of getting 4 steps, it's $10 cheaper from
here (not an affiliate link) than Amazon:

<http://www.cafepress.com/kandsranch.58024175>

------
nreece
* Hackers and Painters

* Founders at Work

